# Grandview-surf fishing



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Well I saw that fishendude15 had some people asking questions about being able to go. One question that stuck out was paking- Well I talked to renie(the owner of GV pier and the land) this afternoon and asked her if it would be O.K by her if we parked in her parking lot- Well she said YES so if anybody else has questions about it just post'em. 

P.S.- It's going to be on the 27th of this month still so I hope to see ya'll all there.   



> Hopes of tight lines and lots of lies!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

THX Jay,that's a big,big help.I just hope the personnel at the restaurant will get the word from Renee(sp).I would also think that feesher-people should use areas of the lot that wont interfere with the paying customers of the restaurant.The rest. pays rent too.....I guarantee you if there is one major dispute, YOU KNOW who 'll be booted out....the R


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah I think we all know 
Besides that restruant is getting a major hurtin' know that the pier is gone heck for all we know we might be help'in it some what by people that come will know it's there...

ps- also I saw that nick asked if we would have to pay to fish- No not at all!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*If the food*

is ALL, that they wont loose any regular customer,s  naver ate there , but I bet they can whip somptn real gud up


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

I my self have never ate there because of the prices! :jawdrop: I remeber last year it coasting 6.00-8.00 for a hambuger and fries:jawdrop: and my friends that actually spent the money to by it said it won't even worth that because it really wasn't that great!:barf:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

where's grang view? and what time is the cast-off? i will be down in tidewater area that day, nice to stop by and say hello to my p&s family.


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yea that sounds good to me. So what time would be a good time to meet out there? It really dosen't bother me, i'm always free.lol see yea out there


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Well i know that I'll TRY to be there at 8:30 if it is warm by 10:00 if it is not. 


crawfish- heres some directions http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...hampton&state=va&zipcode=23664&submit=Get+Map


lastly, if anybody has any questions just ask i'll be glad to answer


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

So around nine in the morning. If that is good for every one.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

that'll do


----------



## hartsell (Mar 6, 2004)

We'll try to make it - Paul is working ! I imagine we have to have salt water license ?!?

Thanks!
Laura


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks really, REALLY try. I want ta see ya'll again.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> I imagine we have to have salt water license ?!?


Yes


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

> I imagine we have to have salt water license ?!?


 shure do-


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

I dont need one yet


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

And on the plus side it will be in the upper 60's for the rest of the week.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

So,yall be fishin from where the pier used to be?

I'll be there...but will prolly break off and fish the GV Rocks


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

I've been out of the loop for a week or so. What's going on the 27th? Are we planning a get together? What time? I would be interested in getting together.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You know, the few remaining piers will be a trainwreck this year.

Who else will be fishing the beach between Grandview and Buckroe this year for cobes?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

me but I hope ta have my boat a float by then


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Sand Flea, that run of beach His been overlooked in the past, but it may get some attention this year. A bunch of Cobia can be caught from the beach with a Yak. Besides it is easier to launch a yak in the bay than the ocean.
My bet is Insearch and the Cdog will catch at least one from the secret spot in June. I'll be there.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

n dont forget muah i missd one last year , but im ready for-m this year


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I think Sand Flea is right...the remaining piers will be elbow-to-elbow this year. I think if you can hang, the crowds will thin out. A lot of people will lose patience and find some place else to fish. Another thing that will help is Harrison's is coming back and hopefully the City of Hampton will pick an exact location so the VMRC can approve a pier for Hampton. The only pier wihout any concrete plans to rebuild is Grandview. There was some noise about them rebuilding early in the year but nothing in over a month now. So within a couple of years, we could be back to almost normal. We just have to get through a rough today to get to a better tomorrow. We need to just hang in and try to play nice until then( uh, excuse me Sir, but could you remove your Gotcha from my forehead? Thanks).
:barf:


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

yup, the weather is lookin' good for it this weekend I hope all yall come

P.s.- B.Y.O.B-- bring your own bait


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*local bait shop!!*

Jay, is there a local baitshop there? What's the best bait for this time of year? I have some shrimp and squid. What do you think? I'll try to get some bloodworm.... them northern boys got very productive w/ the stripers on bloodworm... might give it a try...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

well I'm not shure but wallece's bait and tackle closed up (rumor) so I'm not even shure what i'm going to do for bait. I might go to buckroe or maybe  foodlion to get some squid.
I normaly go there(wallece's) to get my bait but now there is all most no bait shops left in foxhill:jawdrop: .

P.s- CrawFish- no matter what bait u use I all ways had luck with squid and shrimp though  


> Tight lines and lots of lies to come....


this is wallece's web site-
http://www.wallacesmarina.com/


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Wilber,

Do you know of a kayak launch spot near G'view Pier? Can ya
launch from the beach there? And I think someone mentioned it in another thread, what about parking.....that will be an isue I think.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Ruedy, It's best to park on the street, not the resturant parking lot IMHO. I guess you can launch from the beach, don't see why not. You could put in at the marina, but it would be a long trip around. If you did put in at the marina, you could have a blast in the "Backcountry" of Fox Hill. A wonderful maze of canals and salt marshes to explore. I have done it a couple of times and had a blast.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Once agian, everyone can park in the parking lots that was for the pier before it was destoryed. I have asked renee if it was ok by her if we did so, and she said go right a head. BUT THE PARKING LOT IS LIMITED SPACE AND IT WILL BE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. IF the lot is filled up then we can park on the street but you can only park there from 6am.-6pm.:barf: 



> Hopes of tight lines and lots of lies back home


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

That all sounds good guys. I am going to get out there. Sand flea i will do cobe fishing from the beach if i get the right rod for them. See yall saturday.around 9 a.m.


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Were is the park that we can park at?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sorry guys,forgot thgat I will be in overcast SD that weekend.Just got here yaesteday afternoon....like I said 65 deg,and overcast.Pasted the marina after we got picked up from the airport.Possible fishin on Thurs and Sat.


Sorry I can't make it to GV,,,,,Seasons still young.

Will post my feeshin adventure as soon as I get back


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Knock em dead dude.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'll be out of town in MB.....leave a few and have fun..........the R


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

see yall when you get back. have some fun and always try to fish.


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

So what are the details? I would be interested in wetting a line on Saturday. I know where but when?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*crawfish Im gonna get mine at*

Pope,s Bait an Tackle bfore I head out that,s at the 64 east and the airport exit go to 2 lites left n 2 mile,s on left


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*that's near my work*

The office that I work is rite on the corner of Charles City Rd and S. Laburnum Ave. Realy next door to game inland fishery thing, where you get citations. Anyway... wat time do they open there? what time will you be heading down to GW? hope to see you there, there's much to learn from a knowledgeable guy like you. i'm a beginer who loves fishing.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

they open at 5 or 5-30 am Ill prolly head up bout 7-30 should b there around 9


----------

